# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Какой у вас монитор?

## AKON

А именно размер,фирма и собственно какои хотели?Хватает ли вам своего монитора? и тп..

Вот у меня например LG Flatron L1718S естественно видя по модели что он 17 дюимовый)я к нему привык и нехочу больше

----------


## Jemal

У меня Samsung SyncMaster 152N  - 15'
Ему уже 4 года, подсветка уже перегорала, менял)
Можно изменять угол наклона, короче, хоть и старенький, но мне нравиться)

----------


## Sanych

Samsung SyncMaster  713N Время отклика 8 м/с Хотел бы побольше, может даже 22 дюйма. Но места нету на столе, да и этот работает пока ) Но точно не прямоугольник. Не люблю.

----------


## Stych

LG Flatron L1952TQ. С DVI)) 4 мс время отклика - 3 года назад была пуля)) А счас надоел, хочу купит 24ку, да выбор маловат пока, не завозят чето к нам их сильно.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Вот у меня например LG Flatron L1718S


Аналогично

----------


## vova230

LG Flatron T710PH 17-дюймовый.
Хочу 22 дюйма,возможно даже прямоугольник, 19 маловато

----------


## Vanya

эм...в буке 15,4" от Самсунга вроде...скоко там мс, я хз...всё устраивает кроме цветопередачи

----------


## Pasha_49

Сейчас пятнашка, ЭЛТ, выпуклая)) Samsung SyncMaster 510s. Даже не знаю сколько ей лет, старушка.... На прокат взял, мой LG Flatron T710PH сгорел месяц назад.

----------


## Marusja

Samsung SyncMaster 2243sn-пока ничего....

----------


## Akasey

View Sonic VA 903b, меня полностью устраивае, менять не собираюсь.

----------


## ignat

*Samsung SyncMaster 795df. Работает без проблем.)))*

----------


## Montya

Samsung SyncMaster 940n

----------


## Asteriks

И у меня Samsung SyncMaster 940N.

----------


## Irina

У меня LG Flatron L192WS. Сразу казался великоват- теперь привыкла. Главное на правильное расстояние от глаз поставить.

----------


## Katrina Eclair

ЖКИ монитор SAMSUNG... 21 дюйм)) такой клёвый..а номер не помню)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Flatron L192WS

----------


## SDS

FLATRON L192WS - "19" мне чертить хорошо ровно формат листа А3

----------


## BiZ111

> Сразу казался великоват- теперь привыкла. Главное на правильное расстояние от глаз поставить.


 А у меня средний, 17 сантиме...т.е. дюймов :ah:

----------


## Адмирал

У меня PHILIPS 190S уже маловат надо бы побольше (хотя и этот довольно не плох)

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

> ЖКИ монитор SAMSUNG... 21 дюйм)) такой клёвый..а номер не помню)


Гы-гы-гы так он жеж перед вами. На нём не написано?

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

> *Samsung SyncMaster 795df. Работает без проблем.)))*


Такиж самы, без проблем. Экран маловат.
Хочу моник на S-IPS матрице от 21 дюйма. Для работы просто необходим.

----------


## Patron

LG 19 дюймов. Подробную информацию не знаю

----------


## SDS

L192WS
как раз на А3 ложится

----------


## PatR!oT

GL FLATRON w1934s

----------


## gosha009

Я купил себе этот широкоформатник Монитор 19'' Samsung E1920N Black. Если бы была регулировка высоты, как  в моем прошлом 1740N, то воще все было б ништяк.

----------


## Mouse

ViewSonic VA926, 19", стандартный(LCD, 1280x1024 TCO03 170°/170°, 300 кд/м2, 2000:1, 5mc, DVI,). Не люблю широкоугольники. Покупал исходя из качество картинки - цена. Моник, который приглянулся для редактирования фото, стоил от 4 кк. Облизнулся, и спустился на землю))
Выбором доволен.

----------

